# Suggestion for SPL CD & Where to buy in online store USA?



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Dear Friends,

Any suggestion for SPL CD & where can I buy from online stores in USA?

Thank you.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

What kind of SPL CD are you looking for? There are official discs for each organization, such as dB Drag Racing, USACi and IASCA available from their respective websites. If you are looking for bass music, there are literally tons of them dating back to 1990. A good selection of them are available from amazon.com so it would help if we knew exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you for your information.

I am looking for any SPL CD which is popular now in USA.
Because it is very difficult to find SPL CD in Indonesia.

With any genres of music..

Do you have any advise?

Please PM me..

Thank you so much.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Goto amazon.com and you can search for any of the artists listed in the picture below, this is my Bass Music Library.


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

ALL4SPL said:


> Goto amazon.com and you can search for any of the artists listed in the picture below, this is my Bass Music Library.


co-sign


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

as simple as store.iasca.com 
you should also look online for albums from bass mechanix, bass transformers, power supply, etc..
artists that have great bass songs - psyph morrison, young jeezy, gorilla zoe, lil jon and gucci mane.


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

Bass mekanik.


----------

